# I could see us winning 50 games next season



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I was looking at our schedule last season and our win/loss record. I can see us being atleast a 50 win team. 

The 4 game losing streak early in the season betweem November 8-November 15 hurt us. Along with that 6 game losing streak between December 1-December 10 really crushed us. Also the games we lost between Feb 20-Feb 29 on that west coast trip/ time for Tim Thomas to mesh with the rest of the team was bad. We should have won atleast 3 of those games if not more. Thats mostly counting the games not in after the Marbury trade which is a difference. Don't discount that lost against Philly which we should have won. 

The outlook is good if we can get that deal done or get an healthy Allan Houston(22ppg healthy which I doubt though).


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> I was looking at our schedule last season and our win/loss record. I can see us being atleast a 50 win team.
> 
> The 4 game losing streak early in the season betweem November 8-November 15 hurt us. Along with that 6 game losing streak between December 1-December 10 really crushed us. Also the games we lost between Feb 20-Feb 29 on that west coast trip/ time for Tim Thomas to mesh with the rest of the team was bad. We should have won atleast 3 of those games if not more. Thats mostly counting the games not in after the Marbury trade which is a difference. Don't discount that lost against Philly which we should have won.
> ...


so the knicks arent suppoesd to go on bad losing streaks? happebs to just about every team. WE lost the west coast games cuz we're not that good, lets not blame thomas' lack of chemistry with the rest of the team.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

So basically, you erase your losing streaks, and you become a 50 win team. Seems reasonable enough, though I don't see why suddenly the Knicks won't go on any losing streaks next season.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If you mean 50 wins in the next TWO seasons, I agree...


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm not erasing the losing streaks but games we should have won and would have won if we had our leading scorer in there. Trollers need to leave...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> If you mean 50 wins in the next TWO seasons, I agree...


how prophetic..i agree....if we play the raptors 50 times in the next 2 seasons we will win 50 times....


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i definitely dont think we can win 50. but our howard eisley led squad did suck bad, and lost alot of games that todays squad coulda won.

and yeah, i think we could beat the raptors 50 straight times.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

:laugh: :laugh: Man, you are due for a rude awakening next season. Knicks are in cap hell, and aren't gonna win a title any time soon. If you actually think you can win the title, wake up. You guys cant beat teh Pistons/Pacers/Spurs/Minny, hell you can't even beat the Blazers.

Wake up and smell the smell of being in cap hell!:devil:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: Man, you are due for a rude awakening next season. Knicks are in cap hell, and aren't gonna win a title any time soon. If you actually think you can win the title, wake up. You guys cant beat teh Pistons/Pacers/Spurs/Minny, hell you can't even beat the Blazers.
> 
> Wake up and smell the smell of being in cap hell!:devil:


Isn't your favorite team the one that runs around punching each other and smoking weed?


Anyway I looked up your facts and sure enough OMG WE R IN CAP HELL HEPL HEPL WHAT WILL WE DO??? OMG CAP HELL NO WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN WHY NO ONE TOLD ME OMG OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG



You do know the Blazers are the third highest spending team in the league right?


:laugh:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> i definitely dont think we can win 50. but our howard eisley led squad did suck bad, and lost alot of games that todays squad coulda won.
> 
> and yeah, i think we could beat the raptors 50 straight times.



Especially since Vince would only be present at 30% of those games.


The other times he'd have a playstation-related injury.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Isn't your favorite team the one that runs around punching each other and smoking weed?


Yet they win more games than you..



> You do know the Blazers are the third highest spending team in the league right?


And your the highest dumbass... 
You spend $23 million more for what... Getting swept by NJ...


By the way for the last time, VC played 73 games last season, which is more than most of your team...


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> I was looking at our schedule last season and our win/loss record. I can see us being atleast a 50 win team.
> 
> The 4 game losing streak early in the season betweem November 8-November 15 hurt us. Along with that 6 game losing streak between December 1-December 10 really crushed us. Also the games we lost between Feb 20-Feb 29 on that west coast trip/ time for Tim Thomas to mesh with the rest of the team was bad. We should have won atleast 3 of those games if not more. Thats mostly counting the games not in after the Marbury trade which is a difference. Don't discount that lost against Philly which we should have won.
> ...


Now that is be positive.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Isn't your favorite team the one that runs around punching each other and smoking weed?
> ...




yOURE RIGHT


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> And your the highest dumbass...
> You spend $23 million more for what... Getting swept by NJ...


pwn3d


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

I'll take 41-45 wins and be happy.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYC Orange</b>!
> I'll take 41-45 wins and be happy.


thats enough to make the playoff in a good place


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> 
> 
> thats enough to make the playoff in a good place


Exactly. I expect the team to be around .500 and make the play offs. Even with Shaq in the East it'll only take a .500 or so record to reach the play offs.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> And your the highest dumbass...
> You spend $23 million more for what... Getting swept by NJ...


Did the Blazers make the playoffs last years? 

The name itself SCREAMS irony.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

What's your point? They were in the West.. They got in the lottery anyways.. What did you get from it? 4 losses to NJ...
Stop bringing the same thing up over and over again...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the lottery is better then the playoffs to you? i think being a raptors fan has boggled up your mind. 

i dont care if we got swept, at least we won games. we got to the playoffs. two of our top 3 scorers were out. if you take two of the three top scorers of the nets then we win the series, easily. We made the playoffs, we lost cause we were injured to death. 

wow the lottery, i wish we coulda went there, drafted rafael araujo!!!!!!!!!!!............your kidding me

blazers fans werent saying "GOSH i hope we lose the next five games and go to the lottery!" no freakin way. so get out of here saying the lottery is some kind of positive thing, unless your rebuilding and expect to suck. raptors fans, bulls fans, always want the playoffs, at least 8th seed.........then you talk trash that the lottery is better?

knicks in 99 as the 8th seed made it to the finals. anything can happen in the playoffs.

stay in the raptors board and pray for the lottery while we try to make the playoffs.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> 
> Yet they win more games than you..
> ...


No dickbag you are. Get your ****ing facts straight, you can't ***** a team for being over the cap when you are over almost 20+ mil yourself. 


****ing moron. How people like you get on the internet is beyond me.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> No dickbag you are. Get your ****ing facts straight, you can't ***** a team for being over the cap when you are over almost 20+ mil yourself.
> ...


You are a moron.. 

http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries.htm

Toronto is 12th with 54 million
New York is 1st with 97 million..

I never knew 54 million was 20 million over the cap..


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> 
> You are a moron..
> ...


WE ARE TALKING ABOUT NEW YORK AND PORTLAND YOU STUPID ****ING IDIOT


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

um, back on topic. i think 50 is pushing it. only the very good teams get 50 wins.

i see this team around a .500 record, so 40+ wins or so, and they'll make the playoffs.


----------



## edgaraven (Jun 22, 2004)

C'mon guys. Chill out. No need to start flaming each other over a meaningless argument. Both sides make valid points.

The Knicks, like it or not, have a lot of salary tied up over not just this year, but the next several years. If Allan Houston's knee is as bad as some people say it could be, the Knicks could be looking at a real Grant Hill type of situation. I think that's why IT is so set on trying to nab Crawford. IT is big on guard play, naturally, and he knows his team was doomed in the playoffs when they were left with no one to take the outside shot other than Starbury. If they make the Crawford deal, they will be committed to even more money over a long period of time.

Of course, IT the hope for IT is that the following lineup is good enough to keep the Knicks in the playoff picture.

PG- Marbury, Crawford
SG- Houston, Hardaway, Anderson
SF- T. Thomas, JYD, Ariza
PF- Sweetney, KT
C- Nazr, Trybanski

That still leaves the team with a need for one more big man, but they would still have their MLE and/or LLE to use on guys like Tractor Traylor, Keon Clark, Gary Trent, Tony Massenburg, etc.

Now, is that team good enough to win 50 games? Possibly, although I think a more realistic range is 41-45 wins. There's a real lack of defensive toughtness up front after KT, who looked to be slowing down last year. Nazr is a poor defender, and Trybanski's a stiff. Sweetney could emerge, and that's largely what a 50 win season will hinge on, in my opinion. If Sweetney can come out and emerge as the undisputed PF starter while putting up Troy Murphy/Carlos Boozer type 2nd year numbers, the Knicks have a fighting chance. New Jersey is weaker this year, Philadelphia's in transition, Toronto has lots of question marks and turmoil, leaving only Boston as the real threat out of the Atlantic Division. 

I don't think the Knicks will get very far in the playoffs, however. Detroit is still the creme of the crop, and Indy, even without Al Harrington, has got a ton of youth and talent. Factor in Miami with Shaq, and there you have what I think the top 3 teams will be. After that, there's a lot of teams vying for the next tier.. the Knicks are right in the hunt.


~~~~~~~~~~~

Getting back to the issue of Portland's salary situation. They may have the 3rd highest payroll right now, but they have potentially $50 million in expiring contracts (Stoudamire, Van Exel, Ratliff, Abdur-Rahim, and Stepania). If they decide not to pick up Van Exel's option, they will have between $19 million and $25 million committed, depending on whether they re-sign Miles. There will be some salary added in the form of Sergei Monya, who will come over next year, and the likely Randolph extension, but they will still have a good chunk of cap room. The big question is how well will their young players develop, and how long will it take. 

Randolph, Monya, Telfair, Woods, Outlaw, Kryapa, and Miles seem to be their core for the future. Ratliff and Anderson may be along for the short term. Should be interesting.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I think that's a fair analysis edgaraven. But I'd tweak a couple of things.

You list Crawford solely as backup PG, but I expect him to also be primary backup SG if not starting, depending on H20's health. Penny would then share backup SF time with JYD.

The other wild card will be Vin Baker, who should see time at PF and center. He's certainly capable of near double double if his head is into it and he's used properly. Trybanski will still be on the IR, along with Ariza and Shandon.

Other than that, I'd consider a .500 season a failure. The Marbury led squad bettered that last year thru all the tumult, lack of chemistry and injury. To replace Moochie at B/U PG and Shandon/Penny at starting SG, to drastically overpay Crawford, and allowing a full training camp, just to come out where we left off last year, would be depressing indeed.

I'm setting 48 wins as my benchmark. I think it's fair and attainable, and if things click, 50 is not out of the question. If we get 48 and end the season strong I'll be roughly satisfied, any thing less will be depressing.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

50 wins? That's a bit much. That would be 11 more wins than last season.

Miami, who is a power in the East (which the Knicks are not), could struggle to win 50 because of their depth issues.

The Knicks winning 50 would be right up there with predicting that Ralph Nader will win this upcoming election.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Isn't your favorite team the one that runs around punching each other and smoking weed?
> ...


You should get your ****ing facts straight bud. First of all, the only person on that team last year that smoked pot was Woods. No one really likes him and we will get traded or Cut most likely. Another thing is if they were all smoking pot, how come they still won more games then your pathetic Knicks. Next season we have 4 huge contract expiring, we would be under the cap but we will be much much closer than you, yet we will still be better than you. Isiah Thomas is the 2nd coming of Bob Whittsett, and thats not good. He put the Blazers in cap hell, and I'm glad PatterNash is getting us out of it. So shut the **** up and go watch your Knicks get swept in the playoffs again while being $100,000,000 over the cap.

Dumbass.

BFreak.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

^the girls in oregon not treating you well? why are you so mad?



> First of all, the only person on that team last year that smoked pot was Woods.


Your kidding me right. You mean the only moron who got caught. And you all thought he was some kind of star after last years summer league. Great talent evaluators.

you guys were in the same situation as us. Only recently have you guys decided to cut payroll. Before that, you guys were the ones with the first round exits with the highest payroll. SO, how is telling us were gonna lose in the first round some kind of insult? Arent we even now?

hey, at least we made it to the finals 5 years ago as the 8th seed. you never know(yeah right). Knick fans are probably the most pessimistic fans there are. nothing you can say will bother us that much cause we know it already.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 50 wins? That's a bit much. That would be 11 more wins than last season.
> 
> Miami, who is a power in the East (which the Knicks are not), could struggle to win 50 because of their depth issues.


But not 11 more wins than the Marbury led team of last season. I don't remember how much over .500 they were, but even if the were at .500, 50 wins is only eight wins over that. Considering the tumult of all the midseason changes, and not having a starter quality SG, I don't think it's outrageous to expect a marked improvement this year. 50 wins is a bit optimistic, but not crazy crazy.

But speaking of Miami's lack of depth, the one thing NY does have is a stocked bench. That doesn't make a team great, but it can make them good. 50 wins is somewhere closer to good than great. We have a good chance to be one of the 4th best team in the east. I don't care who it is, the 4th best team in the east should be capable of winning near 50 games. Otherwise this conference is just too damn sad.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> ^the girls in oregon not treating you well? why are you so mad?
> 
> 
> ...


There is no need for that guy to be such an *******. Thats why I'm mad. And the girls are treating me fine, it aint none of your business though.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> 
> You should get your ****ing facts straight bud. First of all, the only person on that team last year that smoked pot was Woods. No one really likes him and we will get traded or Cut most likely. Another thing is if they were all smoking pot, how come they still won more games then your pathetic Knicks. Next season we have 4 huge contract expiring, we would be under the cap but we will be much much closer than you, yet we will still be better than you. Isiah Thomas is the 2nd coming of Bob Whittsett, and thats not good. He put the Blazers in cap hell, and I'm glad PatterNash is getting us out of it. So shut the **** up and go watch your Knicks get swept in the playoffs again while being $100,000,000 over the cap.
> 
> ...


Sorry Dumbass but it looks like you forgot about Rashweed. It's nice that they were smoking pot but newsflash dumbass you're now in the weaker conference title lies here so that expalins your bull**** omg we won more games.


Shut the hell up already nobody buys the **** you sell or cares about a ****ing thing you have to say, you haven't been right once about a god damn thing you're a ****ing waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Weaker conference? :laugh: Just because you have the title doesnt mean your the stronger conference dumbass. We traded all of our bad character people for good citizens. So you shut the hell up and watch your team make the playoffs at below .500 and get swept again at the highest payroll.

BFreak.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Weaker conference? :laugh: Just because you have the title doesnt mean your the stronger conference dumbass. We traded all of our bad character people for good citizens. So you shut the hell up and watch your team make the playoffs at below .500 and get swept again at the highest payroll.
> 
> BFreak.


Well...atleast the Knicks will make the playoffs.

Wait...I just made a pro-Knicks statement...um...y'all will finish behind the Celtics in the division.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> Weaker conference? :laugh: Just because you have the title doesnt mean your the stronger conference dumbass. We traded all of our bad character people for good citizens. So you shut the hell up and watch your team make the playoffs at below .500 and get swept again at the highest payroll.
> 
> BFreak.


Keep living in denial dumbass. None of your **** makes any sense because you're a ****ing clown. Hilarious how you think you traded all of your bad citizens but your pathetic *** still has The Nanny Stoppper Zach ( I punch Teamates and drink to much ) Randolph and Weed smoking Stoudemaire and Qyntel woods.


What a bunch of winners, to a guy like you they probably are but to those of use who don't need credit for staying out of prision they aren't.

Keep dreaming that somehow your team will get better than ourse when we pick up Crawford and Damp. Keep crying to your pillow or your momma that somehow your team is better when your great and mighty Blazers were only able to break even against the Knicks.


Wake up call, you have the crappier team, a high payroll and a tremendous amount of losers. You should feel right at home.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*I think the Knicks just made a great deal (Jammal Crawford deal) and they will make the playoffs 
I'm not sure if the knicks will have 50 wins next season but i'm sure they will make the playoff (And i'm not a Knicks fan)*.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Most of you are being naive to the fact that more than just the Blazers smoke weed. Havn't you listened to guys like Charles Oakley and Baron Davis saying like 75% of players do it. It really isn't something to get that pissed about or to blame all on one team. Granted, the Blazers are the dumbest team because they get caught constantly and the fact that Stoudamire tryed to hide it in metal foil through a metal detector haha. But, you have to realize that smoking doesn't mean you dont do your job or that you have bad character. I bet every team in the league has a few guys who blaze.

Also, Knicks wont win 50 but they should make playoffs again. You have to be real nice to win 50.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>P2TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> Most of you are being naive to the fact that more than just the Blazers smoke weed. Havn't you listened to guys like Charles Oakley and Baron Davis saying like 75% of players do it. It really isn't something to get that pissed about or to blame all on one team. Granted, the Blazers are the dumbest team because they get caught constantly and the fact that Stoudamire tryed to hide it in metal foil through a metal detector haha. But, you have to realize that smoking doesn't mean you dont do your job or that you have bad character. I bet every team in the league has a few guys who blaze.



How dare you impugn the integrity of the majority of the league by insinuating they smoke weed. They may rape strangers, beat their wives, drive drunk, bust up night clubs, carry illicit firearms, and take steriods, but please don't demonize them with accusations of pot smoking. :upset: 





> Also, Knicks wont win 50 but they should make playoffs again. You have to be real nice to win 50.


Used to be, but in this years Atlantic Division? And if Isiah pull another trick or two we be getting pretty nice...


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow, the immaturity in this thread makes Bush look like a good presidential candidate.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> Well...atleast the Knicks will make the playoffs.
> ...


Right. Anyway, for the other clueless Knick haters, yes we wont win 50 games, but we will win the division and get far in the playoffs with a deeper team. As for the Blazers, you say you have 4 huge expiring contracts next season. NEWS FLASH! So do the Knicks. And nobody wants to play for JailBlazers even with your cpa space. Instead, our expiring deals can get us 2 superstars while the Blazers and Raptors, respectively, will still suck. Hey Raptors, I didn't know being at $54 million dollars makes you a good team. Let's see, your superstar is injury prone and wants out, and your entire team is overpaid and is very low on bigs(ie: Loren Woods signing). What a great situation. Back to the lottery. Same for the Blazers. You 2 teams especially shouldn't be here running your mouth because you have no right to. Yes, we DO have the leagues highest payroll, but are we going to blame ourselves or the idiot Scott Layden for destroying any salary cap flexibility? And don't tell me Isiah Thomas has made it worse. Isiah has just made the BESt of a HORRIBLE situation. He has rebuilt the Knicks in his own little way and we are finally back on the map while your teams stink and will do so for a few more years, and that goes double for the Raptors! GO KNICKS!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Wow, the immaturity in this thread makes Bush look like a good presidential candidate.


:laugh:


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Perennial All Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Right. Anyway, for the other clueless Knick haters, yes we wont win 50 games, but we will win the division and get far in the playoffs with a deeper team. As for the Blazers, you say you have 4 huge expiring contracts next season. NEWS FLASH! So do the Knicks. And nobody wants to play for JailBlazers even with your cpa space. Instead, our expiring deals can get us 2 superstars while the Blazers and Raptors, respectively, will still suck. Hey Raptors, I didn't know being at $54 million dollars makes you a good team. Let's see, your superstar is injury prone and wants out, and your entire team is overpaid and is very low on bigs(ie: Loren Woods signing). What a great situation. Back to the lottery. Same for the Blazers. You 2 teams especially shouldn't be here running your mouth because you have no right to. Yes, we DO have the leagues highest payroll, but are we going to blame ourselves or the idiot Scott Layden for destroying any salary cap flexibility? And don't tell me Isiah Thomas has made it worse. Isiah has just made the BESt of a HORRIBLE situation. He has rebuilt the Knicks in his own little way and we are finally back on the map while your teams stink and will do so for a few more years, and that goes double for the Raptors! GO KNICKS!


Are you a moron or something you talk about the Raptors being overpaid look at your roster and salaries. 

Allan Houston- $17 million- 
Shandon Anderson 3yr/24 million- for a scrub
penny hardaway- 2yr/30+ million- for a brokendown version of a former all-star
Tim Thomas-2yr/26 million- never lived up to his hype
moochie Norris-2yr/8 million- this guy is the scrubiest of scrubs
Jamal Crawford-6yr/55 million- this guy is a ball-hogging cancer 
Need I list more of your over paid scrubs. Also the Blazers will be way under the Cap next year, while your stupid team traded all of your expiring and your salary will actually go up, check Hoops hype yourself. 

Also the blazers are a much better team than the New York Dicks.
They are in the West and have to play the Lake show, Queens, Spurs, mavs 4 times. Randolph is better than anyone on the Knicks team. While the Knicks play scrub teams like Washington, Cleveland. I like how the knicks make the playoffs one year and all of a sudden there Fans get there panties tied up in bunches and think they are the greatest team, when they got swept by a team lead by a limp Jkidd.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you a moron or something you talk about the Raptors being overpaid look at your roster and salaries.
> ...


Right, get your facts straight before trying to make an argument moron. And read what I said. I said who cares if the Blazers are under the cap, nobody wants to go there, and the Knicks have plenty of expiring contracts next year. More than $30 million of them too. Penny Hardaway, Tim Thomas, Moochie Norris(team opition, really a 2 year deal), and Nazr Mohammed all come off the books. THAT though wont help the Knicks anyway because were still stuck overpaying Houston. Instead we'll trade our expiring deals for All -Star players, ones you only dream of signing down there in Oregon. I never said the Raptors were overpaid, but they did overpay crappy players RECENTLY(ie: Antonio Davis-now Rose, Alvin Williams, Jerome Williams). The Knicks? Think who got them into this mess jackass. Are the fans supposed to blame themselves for overpaying Houston or any of the other cap assemble on the team? Did the fans want to overpay these scrubs? NO. But who did? The incoperable Scott Layden. He destroyed the Knicks. But they are getting rebuilt on the fly by Isiah Thomas, as he has made us a younger, mother ahtletic type team. And the Blazers have a better team because they play in the West? Right. Listen up fool, go learn some basketball because you are clearly lost. If the Blazers are that good they would have made the playoffs, even in the West. They aren't. And they wont be this upcoming season. Why? Your second best player wants out, and Darius Miles is frustrated with your team. Not to mention your PG rotation is old overpaid guys and your center is now supposed to be former Knicks waived player Vladimir Stepania. Don't come here and tell me the Raptors or Blazers are better than the Knicks because you are a complete and utter fool if you think that. And if you don't think so, i'll break it down for you:

C-Mohammed>>Stepania
PF-Kurt thomas<<Zach Randolph
SF-Tim Thomas>whoever your SF will be(and it wont be Abdur-Rahim or Miles either, although he's better than Miles anyway)
SG-Allan Houston>Derek Anderson?
PG-Stephon Marbury>>>>>>>Stoudamire/Van Exel

Knicks bench: Penny, Crawford, Baker(prob.), Sweetney, JYD, Ariza, Anderson, Norris

MUCH BETTER THAN

Blazers bench: Stoudamire/Van Exel, Woods, Telfair, Patterson.....?(Rahim and Miles prob wont be there)

NYK bench>>>>Blazers bench


Nazr>Araujo(for now)
KT<Bosh
TT>Rose
Houston=Carter(with injuries, yes)
Marbury>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>A.Williams

Knicks bench>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Raptors bench


END OF STORY. NOW GO GET SOME KNOWLEDGE ABOUT BASKETBALL DUMBASS......


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Perennial All Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Right, get your facts straight before trying to make an argument moron. And read what I said. I said who cares if the Blazers are under the cap, nobody wants to go there, and the Knicks have plenty of expiring contracts next year. More than $30 million of them too. Penny Hardaway, Tim Thomas, Moochie Norris(team opition, really a 2 year deal), and Nazr Mohammed all come off the books. THAT though wont help the Knicks anyway because were still stuck overpaying Houston. Instead we'll trade our expiring deals for All -Star players, ones you only dream of signing down there in Oregon. I never said the Raptors were overpaid, but they did overpay crappy players RECENTLY(ie: Antonio Davis-now Rose, Alvin Williams, Jerome Williams). The Knicks? Think who got them into this mess jackass. Are the fans supposed to blame themselves for overpaying Houston or any of the other cap assemble on the team? Did the fans want to overpay these scrubs? NO. But who did? The incoperable Scott Layden. He destroyed the Knicks. But they are getting rebuilt on the fly by Isiah Thomas, as he has made us a younger, mother ahtletic type team. And the Blazers have a better team because they play in the West? Right. Listen up fool, go learn some basketball because you are clearly lost. If the Blazers are that good they would have made the playoffs, even in the West. They aren't. And they wont be this upcoming season. Why? Your second best player wants out, and Darius Miles is frustrated with your team. Not to mention your PG rotation is old overpaid guys and your center is now supposed to be former Knicks waived player Vladimir Stepania. Don't come here and tell me the Raptors or Blazers are better than the Knicks because you are a complete and utter fool if you think that. And if you don't think so, i'll break it down for you:
> ...


The Blazers had a better record than the Knjicks last year so if you guys were in the same conference they would of made the playoffs. Your crappy team was below .500 and still made the playoffs showing how pathetic the East is outside of the top 3 or 4 now teams. Also if you can add which i highly doubt, the knicks currently have a payroll of over $90 million, so if we minus the $30
you say is coming off the cap you still have a pyroll of $60 million, which is still over the cap by $20 million you ignorant fool. If new york is so good at attracting stars then how come you only have one in Starbury. 

C Mohammad<<<<<<<<<Ratliff (blocking machine)
PF kt<<<<<<<Randolph
SF TT<Shareef (he is under contract so he will play)
SG Houston=Derek Anderson he was good but him and houston cancel cause they are both likely to get injured
PG Starbury>Van exel- although van exel is more clutch than starbury. Van exel carried the Mavs in the playoffs

Bench- Penny, Crawford, Sweetney, Shandone, 
Bench- stoudamire, woods, telfair,Patterson

The knicks bench is only slightly better or even, i would say that Stoudamire and crawford are about even. 
Stoudamire- pts 13.4 reb 3.8, asst 6.1
Carwford- pts 17.3, 3.50, ast 5.1
You have to take into account the huge difference in shot totals for the points so i say they are about even right now. If the Jailblazers sign DMILES he will even out penny, patterson has shown more than sweetney has so i will say he is better for now. 

The knicks vs Raptors

Mohammad<Bosh
KT<Marshall- look at Marshall stats last year
TT=Rose- there stats are similar
Houston<<<<<Carter- im sorry but there is no wayt Houston is better than Carter and he played in 73 games last year, more than Kobe, AI, T-mac and many others. 
Starbury>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Rafer- here is one of your major advantages

Bench- same as above
Raps-Peterson, Lammond, AWill, Araujo, 
Your bench might be slightly better but we have a decent bench theis year. 

But hey your team should be better than the raptors you almost double our payroll


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

I like how stupid you can possibly be. Why even ask a questiion like "If your team can attract stars, then why don't you have any other than Marbury?". Obviously if we were under the cap we would. And like I said about the expiring deals next year fool, we cna trade them to a team or 2 teams for 2 superstas, and you can't even sign one, with whatever cap room you'll have next year, whomever your favorite team is. I also like how your hate for the Knicks automatically makes your team(s) better than us. Just cause you hate us doesn't mean we are "slightly" better than you dumbass. Our bench obliterates both Portland and Toronto benches. Mohammed is greater than w/e center is playing for Portland and Araujo was a waste of a pick at 8. And you want me to believe Jalen Rose is better than Tim Thomas. STFU and go back and spew this crap on your own board fool....


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Read my words:

Knicks have a chance to win the NBA title.

Knicks have no realistic chance to win the NBA title.

Knicks have a lot of talents.

Knicks have a lot of unpredictable talents.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Perennial All Star</b>!
> I like how stupid you can possibly be. Why even ask a questiion like "If your team can attract stars, then why don't you have any other than Marbury?". Obviously if we were under the cap we would. And like I said about the expiring deals next year fool, we cna trade them to a team or 2 teams for 2 superstas, and you can't even sign one, with whatever cap room you'll have next year, whomever your favorite team is. I also like how your hate for the Knicks automatically makes your team(s) better than us. Just cause you hate us doesn't mean we are "slightly" better than you dumbass. Our bench obliterates both Portland and Toronto benches. Mohammed is greater than w/e center is playing for Portland and Araujo was a waste of a pick at 8. And you want me to believe Jalen Rose is better than Tim Thomas. STFU and go back and spew this crap on your own board fool....


when did mohammad become better than Ratliff you dumbass. Compare thomas and rose's stats you ignorant fool

Rose 15.5,4.0, 5.0
Thoms 14.7, 4.8, 1.9
there you have it thomas like Rose is nothing more than a role player but of coure to the Retarded knicks fan he is a superstar. And please explain how your bench obliterates portlands, they have woods, stoudamire, telfair, patterson, possibly DMILES


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Ahh Ratliff, missed that injury prone loser. How dare you even proceed to call Rose good? He sucks badly. He ranks up there along with impossible to trade type guys, along with Allan Houston. Tim Thomas can be traded next season because he is expiring. Not to metion, he's younger, more athletic, more healthy, and will be better than Rose next year. You can guarantee that! As for my assumption that the Knicks bench obliterates the Blazers bench,well here it is:

Woods= Pothead, hasn't done anything(why even bring him up?)
Stoudamire= Old,Overpaid PG(although expiring)
Patterson= overpaid detriment to team, only known for his defense, and not even expiring
Miles= might not come back, even if he does, our bench i still way better than the Jail Blazers bench
Telfair= riding the pine for a while

And the Knicks?
Jamal Crawford
Penny Hardaway(expiring next season, still servicable)
Mike Sweetney
Jerome Williams(overpaid but great hustler and defender)
Vin Baker(old but still has something left)
Shandon Anderson(the only guy who everyone on the Blazers bench is better than)
Tervor Ariza(may be on the IR, but could be 12th man)

So you are telling me Woods, Stoudamire, Patterson, Telfair, and even Miles is better than Crawford, Penny, Sweetney, JYD, Baker??? Dream on my friend....

Only idiot jealous haters come here to start ****. When the Knicks sucked you were probably here dissing them out. Now that they're going back to respectability, your back here like a bitter fool. Raptor fan, eh? No wonder...


----------

